
In a Strong Wind Even Turkeys Can Fly - DanielRibeiro
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/12/13/in-a-strong-wind-even-turkeys-can-fly/
======
NumberFiveAlive
My initial response to this: turkeys can fly even without a strong wind.
They're agile, and extremely crafty. This is a terrible metaphor.

~~~
colomon
I've heard that some domestic turkeys cannot fly. For sure the wild turkeys
I've seen can. An entire flock getting spooked, taking off, and perching in a
big tree is quite an impressive sight and sound...

------
swombat
My response to this: <http://swombat.com/2010/12/14/hot-markets-flying-
turkeys>

I'm not convinced that following trends is a bad idea for everyone. It all
depends on how much it costs you to back that turkey.

~~~
alttab
There's always a point of view or scenario that seems to argue the opposite.
His advice is great in general and his other articles are definitely worth
reading.

------
ameyamk
Nice article, these days I see more and more companies which can be called
FANC - Features and not Companies.

Nice to read such articles once in while. Since reading just tech crunch make
you think just in narrow ish "valley think" which can be disastrous.

------
mateuszb
ahh...a failure to mention the Bermuda incorporation... :)

